# Pre-Spawn Bass Bite Ramping Up



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

A short video from late March with a nice lunker at the end.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice video. Nice fish. Keep it up!


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Hell of a nice Bass great job guys .i do injoy finding free lures


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool video Mo thanks for sharing


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

The big question is, did you throw that KVD square bill and catch anything with it? Cool video, fun to watch and not too long.

By the way what lake were you on? It looks like an electric only lake.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I do love that chartreuse/black back 1.5


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful markings on that bass.


----------

